# Atlas/Dake 3A/5ton Arbor Press Rebuild



## Uglydog (Dec 26, 2014)

*Atlas 3A/5ton Arbor Press Rebuild*

As we finalize packing to visit our daughter I thought I'd put out a thank you to everyone here at HM.
I started here a couple years ago with a 10inch hobby lathe and a trip to Tennessee to retrieve a Cincy Toolmaster 1b.
You've all encouraged me to improve and not belittled me as I struggled, and asked silly questions. Thank you.
One of our members Dave Smith in Rochester MN. Sold me a rusty arbor press at far less than scrap price. 
He challenged me to make something of it. 
As I've seldom been able to refuse a dare, here it is. 
I'd hoped to complete the platen before I posted these pics. But, as I look at the calendar, it may be a ways out. 
Thus, here you go... Thank you all for the many contributions you make here!!
Have a great year!!

I don't pretend that this is good documentation of a project.
Or, that it is perfect.
However, it does reflect a progression in my skills.
When I got her from Dave Smith. She'd had her rack, handwheel, and bar cut off with a torch. The pawl was missing and the spindle was rusted solid. 

Took alot of soaking in Evaporust and some carefully sprayed Kroil. I milled a rack on the Cincy Mill, turned and then slotted a handwheel, drilled out the stub of the old lever and replaced it with a pre-stressed. The band saw pic, is loading a 400pound piece of 10inch round stock for the platen.


----------



## David S (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow what a transformation!  Nice job indeed.  I love to see old iron come back to life.

David


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 26, 2014)

Daryl---I just knew it belonged in your shop---and how not could it look better---very good job---I'm impressed----Dave


----------



## extropic (Dec 26, 2014)

I like to see previously abused equipment returned to functionality. Your press is a fine example. That hand wheel looks great and will be the crowning jewel. Nice work.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 26, 2014)

Dave Smith said:


> Daryl---I just knew it belonged in your shop---and how not could it look better---very good job---I'm impressed----Dave



Dave, you are, and will continue to be an inspiration.
Thank you for spending time with me in Lanesboro.
Even though I was extremely, very, very cold.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 26, 2014)

You just proved that one really can make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. Mark


----------

